# JDateChooser?



## mad-din (8. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute!


Gibt es sowas wie einen Datumsauswähler? Ich hab ne kleine Anwendung, in der man ein Startdatum und ein Enddatum angeben soll. Aber ich will dafür kein Textfeld nehmen, sondern so etwas wie einen FileChooser, nur das er halt ein Datum auswählt. Gibts sowas oder muss ich das selber schreiben?

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## mad-din (8. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Hat sich erledigt: Google hat doch noch was ausgespuckt  Hab erst immer nach "Java Datumswähler" oder "Java Date Selection" gesucht, erst nachdem ich hier den Beitrag geschrieben hab, ist mir aufgefallen ich könnte auch mal nach JDateChooser suchen und siehe da:

www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/demo.html

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## The_S (9. Mai 2007)

Diesen DatePicker finde ich persönlich recht schick, hab ihn auch schon des öffteren verwendet


----------

